
Grades, not IQ or test scores, is what predicts future success - caffinatedmonk
http://qz.com/853128/grades-not
======
rick_perez
I think it's more complicated than grades, IQ, or test scores. I know plenty
of people that had mediocre or terrible grades, but had many successes in
life.

How do you define success? ability to support yourself? Retire at 40? support
children?

It also has to do with: drug/alcohol addiction/consumption, personal choices
and life decisions (If you have children before you are married/can support
them, you will most likely), and if you actually graduate from high school
(grades reflect this, but you are pretty much destined to low-paying
wages/jobs with no high school diploma in the US).

------
ramblinjan
"Colleges and employers interested in predicting the success of applicants
would do better to look at a student’s grades, which measure personality
traits, like grit and attention to detail, more effectively than IQ and SAT
tests"

High grades are a great predictor of high parent involvement and a knack for
succeeding in a rigid education system. They might as well say colleges
predicting long-term success should look at economic status of applicants.

